# Silvia PID still worth it?



## ssg (Nov 17, 2016)

I haven't used my Silvia in a year or so. The biggest reason I quit using it was the annoying temperature surfing. It was totally pure luck if I got good brew or not. There really never was any consistency in my shots.

Now I can either PID it or sell it. If I sell it I can't afford new machine. I found out cheaper way to PID it using either Arduino or Rasberry pi than buying complete PID kit. It is totally affordable to PID it with some tinkering.

I do coffee mostly with AP nowdays. I don't really have a need for espresso machine.

PID or sell and then get better machine when I am ready? What would you do?


----------

